# find any booties on the ark?



## getty (Oct 15, 2003)

Lost a pair of booties around the pardale area. Size 12 or so, pretty beat up, maybe it's time to invest in a newer pair anyway. I can't think of the name but they're all black neoprene and a grey bottom.


----------

